# Meet and Greet?



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

I did a search to see if anyone has suggested this before. I am most certain somebody has and/or attemted to put one together. I could not find anything so I thought I'd float the idea out there.
I found a spot that is public (a park) right on the LMR. It is a public landing next to Morgans Canoe Rental just south of Fort Ancient (coordinates :39.406670, -84.100095) . I am by no means saying that any such meet and greet should be held here, but it does show strong possibilities what with the locals of several of the "common" posters on this forum.
Being that the most of us are guys, it wouldn't need to be anything fancy. Just a little get together to shake hands, possibly show some techniques and or favorite baits. 
There are endless possibilities with how far such a small event could go so any feedback would be great.
Or, maybe it's not such a great idea....who knows, lets see!


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

Im down. i think this is a great idea


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

theres a second...is there a third?


----------



## jiginbrian (Aug 15, 2011)

Id be interested


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Could always have a meet and greet in Oct. 5 or 6th at 5 Rivers Metro Parks Midwest Outdoor Experience


----------



## jiginbrian (Aug 15, 2011)

That's a good idea

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

i am in I suggested it a few weeks ago no replies though


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

id be up for meeting sometime too


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Set it up at a park something and have everyone bring some food/beer/soft drinks. I'm sure if someone set up and time and a place people would show.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

I'd be interested.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Im in if its fairly close to my place and its not on a tourney weekend. From past experiences, Ive been to at least 3 of these things in the past it seems like a dozen folks commit to being there and then 4 show up, LOl

Salmonid


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Salmonid, are you a professional with sponsors, Or do you fish tourneys in your spare time?


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I have had a few sponsors over the last few years, right now sposored by CatfishGear USA, mostly promoting the products i believe in for a small discount. To me thats a fair tradeoff as opposed to being good enough you have to sell out on the products you use for sponsors products, then have to lie about how much you like using it. LOL

I just enjoy fishing for catfish and the competitive part of me likes tourneys!! 


Salmonid


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

i would be interested in something like this too. i remember when the last thread about this got brought up and not much hits. they did a little contest on the canoe/kayak forum that had a good turnout and had a friendly contest with it...biggest fish got a 6 pack if a choice beverage or something. i think a get together with some of the guys that fish around here would be pretty fun. it just takes one guy to realy put the plans down a couple weeks in advance and make it happen....one thing tho would be not planning it on the weekend of the 29/30th with that being opening day of deer seasion


----------



## jiginbrian (Aug 15, 2011)

I wouldn't mind meeting people for river fishing. Also wouldn't mind being at a lake but I don't have a boat

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

We wouldn't necessarily have to have just one meet and greet. It might even be better for there to be several in different parts of town to accomodate all the different areas we live in, and the different types of waters and fish we go for. If we could manage a few smaller, successful get togethers, then possibly in the future there could be something that a greater number of people could go for. Then again I am probably just getting ahead of myself.


----------



## Bostonwhaler10 (Apr 30, 2012)

id go, i could take someone who doesnt have a boat out with me


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

E_Lin said:


> We wouldn't necessarily have to have just one meet and greet. It might even be better for there to be several in different parts of town to accomodate all the different areas we live in, and the different types of waters and fish we go for. If we could manage a few smaller, successful get togethers, then possibly in the future there could be something that a greater number of people could go for. Then again I am probably just getting ahead of myself.


I think E Lin&#8217;s idea is a good one. I&#8217;d love to go but I have a strange work schedule, this type of plan might be easier for me.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Originally my thoughts were kind of focused around a true meet and greet. I never considered getting out on the water. It was more a suggestion of being very near water as a means of demonstration of ones favorite techniques and so forth. I'm not against any suggestions really. I live in Fairfield. I have tracked where most of you are too. Is a 30-40 minute drive too far to hook up? This seems like a realistic travel time if a central location can be agreed upon. This idea can go and grow into anything, anywhere. I'm easy but I think something needs to take form soon so as to get a structured plan to build from.
Still listening.....


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I've been spending a lot of time fishing at Heritage Park lately, and I have to say besides the fishing, it is a very nice park with plenty of space to gather in. There is even a shelter that should be large enough for our needs if it comes to that. I don't know if it can be reserved or if it is a first come first serve shelter. And it seems to be in a location central enough for the folks around Cincinnati all the way to Fairfield/Hamilton.

But I realize there are also lots of folks here that live around the Dayton/Middletown areas. Maybe there's other places that can be suggested between here and there?


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

E-lin,

I originally suggested the possibilty of meeting near fort ancient at the public park next to Morgans Canoe. You live near me and for me, it's a 40 minute drive _and_ it's on the LMR.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

co-angler said:


> E-lin,
> 
> I originally suggested the possibilty of meeting near fort ancient at the public park next to Morgans Canoe. You live near me and for me, it's a 40 minute drive _and_ it's on the LMR.


I have no problem driving out there. One of my original thoughts was of the Harsha Dam at EFLMR. There is a great public shelter there, but I thought that might be too far for some people farther north, which prompted my first suggestion. I'm just trying to throw ideas out there. It's been so long since I have been out by Morgans it never occurred to me.


----------



## Liquidsmoke (Aug 4, 2012)

E_Lin said:


> I've been spending a lot of time fishing at Heritage Park lately, and I have to say besides the fishing, it is a very nice park with plenty of space to gather in. There is even a shelter that should be large enough for our needs if it comes to that. I don't know if it can be reserved or if it is a first come first serve shelter. And it seems to be in a location central enough for the folks around Cincinnati all the way to Fairfield/Hamilton.
> 
> But I realize there are also lots of folks here that live around the Dayton/Middletown areas. Maybe there's other places that can be suggested between here and there?


I like heritage park. Nice park good place to meet up for all of us around cincy area.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

co-angler said:


> E-lin,
> 
> I originally suggested the possibilty of meeting near fort ancient at the public park next to Morgans Canoe. You live near me and for me, it's a 40 minute drive _and_ it's on the LMR.


A 30  40 minute drive is nothing to me, for me its an issue of when as apposed to where, Saturday afternoons are bad for me, Sunday afternoons are better. That's why I like E Lin's suggestion of multiple smaller ones.
The original suggestion of a picnic near Ft. Ancient sounds good; to me a good B.S. session can be ALMOST as much fun as catching fish. 
Even watching one of Ohios professional football teams take it on the chin somewhere (Im a seasoned Bengals fan) would be fun.

As far as fishing goes, if more than just a few people were to show up we might end up climbing over each other. Not saying that it couldnt work, just that THAT should be taken into consideration. I dont have a boat but I have no qualms about sharing expenses with someone who does, if thats the way we want to goI do have a canoe but my car isnt very canoe friendly.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

There is alway Lake Isabella. They have plenty of parking, picnic area, and it's as central as it gets to Butler, Warren, Clermont, and Hamilton Co residents.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Liquidsmoke (Aug 4, 2012)

I think there is a few of us here that are boatless. I am still deciding if I want a kayak or waders for next year.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## DLarrick (May 31, 2011)

. I am still deciding if I want a kayak or waders for next year.[/QUOTE]

kayak all the way man


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

DLarrick said:


> . I am still deciding if I want a kayak or waders for next year.


kayak all the way man[/QUOTE]

Kayaks can take you out on a lake... Waders can't
Kayaks will last you 20 years... Waders last maybe 5-8 years
You can bring your tackle on a kayak.. Limited tackle with waders
GET A YAK!!!! You'll love it


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

I think Co had the idea of getting a simple get together at a park to meet up and share ideas and meet one another, no some fancy boat shananagin. Someone should set up a time and place and I'm sure people will come out. It's just getting that one person to set it up! Not it.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

The whole K.I.S.S. (keep it simple stupid) logic really seems to apply to this thought. 
I just learned that the place that I originally mentioned, has no toilets although Morgans does....

I found this online. Shows all of the access places along the LMR. Worth checking out AND having as a valuable resource.




http://ohiodnr.com/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=tKVbUGpCqRU=&tabid=2062


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)

Which spot? The link is showing up as the entire map.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## IGbullshark (Aug 10, 2012)

i would totally "nut up" and plan it but i have such a limited availability...i feel like it would be unfair on everyone else because most people probably wont be free when i am.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

That was meant to be only a resource type of map that I had found. I originally posted this as a meeting place: coordinates :39.406670, -84.100095
Copy and paste this onto bing maps ( better than google maps )


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

I think youre just going to have to pick a place & time and pull the trigger. You just want to put faces to names and have an informal bullshit session. That sounds good to me; Ive posted on here for a couple years, Ive met a few guys but always like to meet other people posting. Ive probably met more OGFrs and not realized it. If I can make it I will, if I cant, Im sure therell be another time. Theres nothing stopping anyone else from organizing similar gatherings.
Ive got gear in my car > 95% of the time, if I want to fish while Im there I will.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

Dandrews said:


> Ive got gear in my car > 95% of the time, if I want to fish while Im there I will.


oops 
*sets off Dandrews car alarm*


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> oops
> *sets off Dandrews car alarm*


Yea, I might have exaggerated a little.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

ever have anything stolen out of your car? Usually the stuff in my truck is worth more than my truck, maybe that keeps them from looking in mine.
I had a pair of binoculars stolen once but that was in front of a store not parked fishing...


----------



## Liquidsmoke (Aug 4, 2012)

oldstinkyguy said:


> ever have anything stolen out of your car? Usually the stuff in my truck is worth more than my truck, maybe that keeps them from looking in mine.
> I had a pair of binoculars stolen once but that was in front of a store not parked fishing...


I had a bum rummage through mine, and all that was gone was a pair of cheap gloves from speedway.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> ever have anything stolen out of your car? Usually the stuff in my truck is worth more than my truck, maybe that keeps them from looking in mine.
> I had a pair of binoculars stolen once but that was in front of a store not parked fishing...


Years ago I had someone peel my sun roof open at Hueston Woods; there wasnt anything in there worth stealing. 
My old car looked like someone had already broken into it. Its kind of hard to see whats in my new car.
I keep the gear that I use most often in a big Rubbermaid type tub; I can put it in & take it out in a few seconds.


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

I'd be interested if it fit my schedule, fishing or no fishing. Always nice to meet up with fellow fishermen. We (the carpers) used to do this all the time all over the state and a lot of people would show up even if they weren't into carp fishing just to meet up with members from the site. It's been quite a few years, though, since I've been to anything like that.


----------



## FishingAddict (Nov 15, 2011)

How about cowan? or acton?


----------



## blackxpress (Nov 20, 2009)

I'm game.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

FishingAddict said:


> How about cowan? or acton?


Those places aren't too far from everybody...
Who's free next weekend?


----------



## FishingAddict (Nov 15, 2011)

Kiser would also be good. The long breakwall thing would be good for the shore fishermen but no boats allowed. I have a kayak so it wouldnt bother me.

Im free next weekend. Where we meeting? Weather is supposed to be amazing and my fiance managed to get the weekend off. We need to just agree on 1 place and say show up if you want to.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

FishingAddict said:


> Where we meeting? Weather is supposed to be amazing... We need to just agree on 1 place and say show up if you want to.


That's two for next weekend...
Do I hear a third? Maybe more?
Can we agree on a place within the next few days?

Even if we can't get a sizable number of people together, maybe at least a half dozen or so of us can meet somewhere, cook out, fish and B.S. a little. It would be something to do, anyway...


----------



## cwcarper (Apr 5, 2004)

Someone settle on a time and place and I'll try to show up. I'm game for anywhere that's been mentioned so far. With 4 kids and something always going on, it's hard for me to commit to anything in advance so I won't know until last second - but I'd still like to have a few days notice to plan for it.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

I think next weekend, either at Acton in Hueston Woods or at the public park next to Morgans Canoe in Fort Ancient as suggested by Co. Those should be close and central enough for a lot of the folks here. I might prefer the park since it is next to the LMR, and I don't fish there enough. Spots at Acton might be limited, whereas on the river we would have more opportunities if people wanted to take advantage. Yet at Acton, if folks bring family members, there is a cool nature center with animals you can view.


----------



## Liquidsmoke (Aug 4, 2012)

I am good well except for sunday
softball in the afternoon. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## jiginbrian (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd meet up

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

its seems to me your never going to find a place that works for everybody. Pin the thread to the top and every now and then someone post "hey im going to be at fort ancient on the 19th, come on by" or maybe even better this winter post "hey lets watch the game at Ricks tavern and talk fishin". That way over time everone gets a chance to meet n greet...


----------



## FishingAddict (Nov 15, 2011)

Not a bad idea because no place and time is always perfect for everyone. The southwestern Ohio fishing club. always post in the thread when you going fishing and wouldn't mind some company. Report back with fishing report.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

oldstinkyguy said:


> its seems to me your never going to find a place that works for everybody. Pin the thread to the top and every now and then someone post "hey im going to be at fort ancient on the 19th, come on by" or maybe even better this winter post "hey lets watch the game at Ricks tavern and talk fishin". That way over time everone gets a chance to meet n greet...


This seems like the best idea so far.


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Haha and that is pretty much how it is already, where people announce their plans if they want company, or don't if they don't. Full circle.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey, I'm planning on being at Fort Ancient at the park by Morgan's on Saturday the 15th, come on by if anyone else wants to meet there...


----------



## Liquidsmoke (Aug 4, 2012)

E_Lin said:


> Hey, I'm planning on being at Fort Ancient at the park by Morgan's on Saturday the 15th, come on by if anyone else wants to meet there...


What time?


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Liquidsmoke said:


> What time?


Holy crap, I have to give a time too? I finally decided to step up and make a declaration of intent, and this is what I get?!?!? 

Seriously though, I am not sure yet. That might depend and when anyone else might be showing up. If not many people decide to show up, I may get there early in the AM just to get some fishing in. Otherwise, probably in the late morning, maybe cooking out before doing whatever...


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

I may be able to make it....keep us posted about a time.


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

Well, so far we have a place, and a tentative time. And maybe as many as three people so far. So what's up? Anyone else feel like coming by? Any suggestions on a better time? Or is morning good for all? At the very least a few of us should be able to hang out...


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Saturdays arent good for me but thats ok therell be another time. 

Where does everybody watch football on Sundays? The Buffalo Wind Wings on the west side of Hamilton closed a few years back so I dont have a regular place anymore.


----------



## vinnystatechamp (Jun 20, 2006)

I'd love to come, but I got called in for work this weekend. Oh well, like Dandrews said, there'll be another time in the future. Sorry guys.


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Unfortunately I can't make it. I have a tournament this weekend. Another time though 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## E_Lin (Jun 30, 2011)

My work schedule has changed for this weekend, so if I still go out there it will be after 1 in the afternoon. So is anyone else planning on being there or should I just call it for now and head somewhere closer with the family this weekend?


----------



## gulfvet (Apr 14, 2004)

Sounds great! Let me know when!


----------



## Bronzeback60 (May 20, 2009)

I am actually trying to find someone who is in the Carlisle area that loves to fish

I usually hit Twin Creek and Great Miami

Give me a yell if interested in getting out in that area


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

I'm going regardless. I am taking the canoe to the fort ancient put in. Probably be there around 8:30-9 ish. Will be fishing the 3 mile stretch and taking out at Morgans Riverside Campground.


----------

